# A few trumpet calls



## TTP GC (Jun 21, 2020)

A few trumpet calls
ABW, bolvian rosewood, 5" bolivian rosewood, granadillo, cocobolo

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## TTP GC (Jun 21, 2020)

Just haven't turned lip stops yet


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 21, 2020)

Those are beautiful!

Do you turn your own derlin and brass or buy those pieces?


----------



## TTP GC (Jun 21, 2020)

Turn it all, wood delrin ,eva brass thanks

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## quags37 (Jun 21, 2020)

I saw this picture on fb as well. These are gorgeous! Those are 4 of my favorite woods to spin as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 21, 2020)

Awesome lineup!


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 22, 2020)

Stubby


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 22, 2020)

@LabsRUsII , John, been meaning to ask......what are trumpet calls used for and what are they special at???

I think I am getting ready to twist all the call maker's arms on this site into selling me an example.....I "want" to be a hunter, but I love these calls; all of them. They are incredible!!!! Great job.


----------



## TTP GC (Jun 22, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @LabsRUsII , John, been meaning to ask......what are trumpet calls used for and what are they special at???
> 
> I think I am getting ready to twist all the call maker's arms on this site into selling me an example.....I "want" to be a hunter, but I love these calls; all of them. They are incredible!!!! Great job.


Turkey trumpet calls
Turkey tube calls
Turkey pot or friction or slate calls
Turkey box calls
Turkey scratch box calls


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 22, 2020)

I thought they were for Turkey; or I interpreted that from one of the posts but just wasn't positive. Very cool.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 22, 2020)

There are tons of different types of turkey calls, with box and pot calls being the most common. Mouth calls are another one, though I personally can't get a good sound or rythem out of one for the life of me. 

The trumpets are in fact yet another type of turkey call. And these are some beautiful examples!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2020)

Beautiful array! Love the wood types you selected! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 23, 2020)

Those are some gorgeous calls,nice work.


----------

